# Konfigurationsproblem BC9100



## srob (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Bin  normal auf S7 unterwegs.
Hab nun einen gebrauchten BC9100 an der Backe den ich versuchsweise in eine Straße einbinden soll.
Leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zu dem Gerät.
Komme mit der Infosys von Beckhoff leider nicht weiter.
Beim einschalten Leuchtet die Power Led´s der "I/OErr" und die 2 Port LED´s wenn ein Netzwerkkabel angesteckt ist.

Egal wie die Dip Schalter stehen die Led´s sind immer die selben.
Was mach ich falsch?
Kann es sein das ich den noch Programmierten Koppler nicht ansprechen kann weil der noch programmiert ist??
Wie kann ich den zurücksetzen?
Hab die in der Infosys beschriebene Prozedur mit Busendklemme und Dipschalter durchgemacht aber da ändert sich nix.

HILFE Robert


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2010)

Welchen BC hast du denn? Beckhoff hat sich überlegt dass jeder Controller anders zurückgesetzt werden muss.
Ich würde den zuerst auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, und dann über einen DIP-Schalter so konfigurieren, dass er mit einer festen IP arbeitet.
Achtung, die IP die der BC dann erhält ist auch von Controller zu Controller verschieden!

Ich habe hier einen BC9120 liegen mit dem ich auch schon öfters gekämpft habe, vielleicht kann ich dir ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## srob (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wie bereits geschrieben  
Ein "BC9100"

Glaub das da noch ein Programm drauf ist.
Wie kann ich den in Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen so das ich mit TwinCat drauf komm?


----------



## cas (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

versuch mal folgendes:

Nimm deinen PC und stell die Netzwerk-Konfig auf "auto" ein. So, als ob du eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen haben möchtest.

Den BC so lassen.

Dann Geräte miteinander verbinden.
und dann warten... warten....warten.. ca- 1 bis 2 Minuten.

Dann kann es sein, das Windows eine Not-Verbindung aufbaut, mit der du auf jeden Falls mittels Systemmanager auf den BC kommst.

Dann kannst du die Einstellungen auslesen.

Hat bei mir schon sehr oft funktioniert.

MfG CAS


----------



## srob (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Hab das Auch schon versucht hat auch schon öfter geholfen nur diesmal komm ich da auch nicht weiter.

Kann mir Jemand sagen ob der BC9100 OK ist oder ob der kaputt ist (Dauerleuchtende "I/O ERR" LED)


----------



## cas (9 Mai 2010)

vieleicht hilft das hier...

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/bc9xx0/html/bt_bc9xx0_diag_led.htm?id=2085

Scheint was mit dem K-Bus zu sein...

Mach mal alles ab bis auf die Endklemme und schau mal dann...


MfG CAS


----------



## srob (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Hab bis jetzt auf 
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...31/bc9xx0/html/bt_bc9xx0_diag_led.htm&id=2085 
geschaut dürfte aber das selbe sein.
Hab e nur die Busendklemme drauf, mit den anderen Klemmen ist es aber das selbe.


----------



## cas (9 Mai 2010)

Sind beide Power-LEDs grün ?


----------



## srob (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo
Ja die Beiden Power LED sind grün

Die Orange Led der NW Ports blinkt 2 mall danach beginnen die Grüne und Orange zu leuchten.
Alle anderen bleiben dunkel.
Wenn ich ne Inputkarte drauf stecke arbeiten die auch aber an den LED´s auf dem BC ändert das nichts.


----------



## cas (9 Mai 2010)

tja, da fällt mir nischt mehr ein. 
Gerade deshalb, weil die IO-LED dauerleuchtet. Das scheint es ja lt. Beckhoff nicht zu geben.

Warscheinlich solltest du mal freundlich bei Beckhoff.Support anrufen.

Da gibt es schnell eine Aussage.

Tut mir leid...

MfG cAS


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Mai 2010)

Hast du denn den BC schonmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt? Ich habe meinen mit einem falschen Programm schonmal soweit gebracht, dass er sich am Netzwerk garnicht mehr gemeldet hat.

Vorgehensweise aus der Beckhoff-Hilfe:


> Die folgende Parametrierungen können Sie ohne Konfigurationssoftware mit Hilfe des DIP-Schalters und der Endklemme (KL9010) vornehmen.
> Dieser Parametrierungsmode ist nur dann aktiv, wenn am Buskoppler nur eine Endklemme (KL9010) gesteckt ist. Sonst gelten die normale Einstellungen.
> 
> Wiederherstellen der Hersteller-Einstellungen
> ...


----------



## srob (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Danke für die Tipps.
Hab jetzt mit Beckhoff Kontakt aufgenommen, die haben gesagt das der K Bus defekt ist und der BC in den Rundordner kommt.


----------

